
Tesla’s market cap is now double Ford’s - hardmaru
https://qz.com/1779609/teslas-market-cap-is-now-more-than-double-fords/
======
perl4ever
Have you driven a Ford lately?

(sorry)

...but I did, and tried really hard to like it, but it was kind of
dispiriting, especially considering the msrp.

They are using three cylinder engines now - ok, I can keep an open mind, but a
day after test driving one, I saw that another local dealer is simply _lying_
and listing all the three cylinder trims as four cylinder.

Maybe their software just doesn't allow for selecting an inline-3, who knows.
But it feels like there is a disconnect, that at a high level management is
making disastrous decisions without any comprehension of the consequences.

